# Does your laptop have 128gb of ram? This one does!



## gsilbers (Aug 16, 2018)

We are living in the future. 

https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/lenovo-thinkpad-p52-specs-release-date

4tb storage, 128gb gb ram, 8th gen intel. 

Im sure there are some issues (noise/heat/heavy) but the specs, just wow. 

Even as a VEP slave machine it would blow my computers away.


----------



## puremusic (Aug 16, 2018)

It's getting nearer to the point where I could actually want to have a laptop for my main system. I thought I was there about 4 years back, but it wasn't the case.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 16, 2018)

Wow... But no doubt it's one of those "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" type purchases. And I would have to ask...


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 17, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Wow... But no doubt it's one of those "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" type purchases. And I would have to ask...



it didnt seem to bad. at least not as bad as lesser spec apple one. 

but begs the question; its as powerful as a desktop and price is the same, why woudnt it be better since its portable? 
No reason to be tied to a desktop. but im guessing fan noise would be an issue


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 17, 2018)

puremusic said:


> It's getting nearer to the point where I could actually want to have a laptop for my main system. I thought I was there about 4 years back, but it wasn't the case.



it used to be that a daw would be on the laptop and VEP on a desktop. it might be just two laptops then. something like a macbook pro and something like this on next to it as the sample slave. And a large monitor of course.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 17, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> it didnt seem to bad. at least not as bad as lesser spec apple one.
> 
> but begs the question; its as powerful as a desktop and price is the same, why woudnt it be better since its portable?
> No reason to be tied to a desktop. but im guessing fan noise would be an issue


I remain a huge fan of desktops for workstations. Besides fan noise, there are issues of heat dissipation, etc. that are better managed in the larger space. And I don't want the "M" or "U" versions of CPUs, miniature PSUs or anything else optimized to be portable rather than optimized for function.

And I've never built a laptop from components. I guess it would be much harder. With desktops it's easier to upgrade/swap out parts. If you specifically need the portability, then of course a laptop is the way to go. Otherwise I much prefer the traditional towers with the multiple HD bays and PCIe slots.


----------



## puremusic (Aug 17, 2018)

Yeah what I have right now is basically a mini-fridge stuffed with hard drives, and insulated for the quiet.

I'd probably have to think about alternative ways to silence a laptop if I made that my main system.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 17, 2018)

What a waste.

If you need all of that to make a song, you failed. All of that power to do something that can be done with zero computer power. 

Simply pick up a real instrument and start practicing. No CPU, RAM, hard drive, user interface, etc required!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Aug 17, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> What a waste.
> 
> If you need all of that to make a song, you failed. All of that power to do something that can be done with zero computer power.
> 
> Simply pick up a real instrument and start practicing. No CPU, RAM, hard drive, user interface, etc required!



If you need an instrument to compose music, you failed. Just use a pencil and some paper, like real men do !


----------



## Quasar (Aug 17, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> If you need an instrument to compose music, you failed. Just use a pencil and some paper, like real men do !


If you need a pencil and paper to compose music, you failed. Just sing it a cappella and pass it down to the next generation as part of your oral tradition, like real men do.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Aug 17, 2018)

And that's too much internet for today !


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 17, 2018)

Quasar said:


> If you need a pencil and paper to compose music, you failed. Just sing it a cappella and pass it down to the next generation as part of your oral tradition, like real men do.


If you need to sing a capella to compose music, you failed. Just imagine the music using your brain and make the air vibrate using whatever instrument or medium imagined, like sentient beings do. 

(Sidebar. What about _real women_?)


----------



## SchnookyPants (Aug 17, 2018)

If you need, you've failed.

Just be.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 17, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I remain a huge fan of desktops for workstations. Besides fan noise, there are issues of heat dissipation, etc. that are better managed in the larger space. And I don't want the "M" or "U" versions of CPUs, miniature PSUs or anything else optimized to be portable rather than optimized for function.
> 
> And I've never built a laptop from components. I guess it would be much harder. With desktops it's easier to upgrade/swap out parts. If you specifically need the portability, then of course a laptop is the way to go. Otherwise I much prefer the traditional towers with the multiple HD bays and PCIe slots.



Couldn’t agree more.
I’ve been wanting the Getac Military Server Laptop model for years.
Recent CPUs like the 6 Core Xeon in a Laptop is enticing.

But then I look at my 1U builds that cost under 2k using nothing but enterprise peripherals.
Then there’s the large thin LCD I have on a Manhassett Music stand, and wireless trackball directly on my K4 Controller...

Mobility will just have to wait.


----------

